# ACPI errors all the time



## coredumb (May 12, 2017)

Hi,
one of my FreeBSD boxes is flooding the log file with


```
+ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\134_TZ.TZ00._TMP] (Node 0xfffff800053ff0c0), AE_NOT_FOUND (20170303/psparse-668)
+ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\134_TZ.TZ01._TMP] (Node 0xfffff800053a2f00), AE_NOT_FOUND (20170303/psparse-668)
+ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\134_TZ.TZ00._TMP] (Node 0xfffff800053ff0c0), AE_NOT_FOUND (20170303/psparse-668)
+ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\134_TZ.TZ01._TMP] (Node 0xfffff800053a2f00), AE_NOT_FOUND (20170303/psparse-668)
+ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\134_TZ.TZ00._TMP] (Node 0xfffff800053ff0c0), AE_NOT_FOUND (20170303/psparse-668)

ACPI Error: [\134_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.H_EC.ECAV] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20170303/psargs-503)
ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\134_TZ.TZ00._TMP] (Node 0xfffff800053ff080), AE_NOT_FOUND (20170303/psparse-668)
ACPI Error: [\134_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.H_EC.ECAV] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20170303/psargs-503)
ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\134_TZ.TZ01._TMP] (Node 0xfffff800053a5ec0), AE_NOT_FOUND (20170303/psparse-668)
ACPI Error: [\134_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.H_EC.ECAV] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20170303/psargs-503)
ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\134_TZ.TZ00._TMP] (Node 0xfffff800053ff080), AE_NOT_FOUND (20170303/psparse-668)
ACPI Error: [\134_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.H_EC.ECAV] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20170303/psargs-503)
ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\134_TZ.TZ01._TMP] (Node 0xfffff800053a5ec0), AE_NOT_FOUND (20170303/psparse-668)
```
This are the relevant parts:

Mainboard: Fujitsu D3417-B (w/ latest BIOS incl. UEFI patch levels)
Memory: Kingston 8 GB EEC (one DIMM)
Processor: Intel Celeron G3900 2.80 GHz Socket 1151

This system takes a lot of time to boot: 20 minutes or so.

Does anyone know how to resolve this errors? Or at least get rid of them, since once it's up and running, which happens every time (it never fails to boot), it seems to be running just fine. It just jams kernel ring buffer and log file.

Any help much appreciated.


----------



## coredumb (May 12, 2017)

Err, forgot to mention that yes, it's FreeBSD 11-RELEASE


----------



## k.jacker (May 13, 2017)

There is nothing wrong with FreeBSD, it looks like an ACPI problem in the BIOS/UEFI and a quick search on the web confirmed that.
Same error on Linux on some other Skylake hardware, like here http://en.community.dell.com/techcenter/os-applications/f/4457/t/20006889
Not much to do than wait for a fix from Fujitsu, I think.


----------



## coredumb (May 13, 2017)

Thanks for this clarification. From my unterstanding, after boot-up, the OS has full control over the hardware, having left BIOS completly behind. I now see I was wrong.


----------



## TS (Oct 25, 2017)

I have managed to get rid of the ACPI error messages by following comment #9 in the bug report:
https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=202069#c9

It does not solve the problem, but effectively hides the messages.


----------

